# Stressed (how do you control it)?



## Ms. Mickey (Mar 8, 2002)

My daughter had 7 teeth removed yesterday (her mouth is really small)to get ready for braces. She had a terrible stomach ache in the morning, no dirheaa just a stomach ache (is that normal)? Is there someway to help with the stress? School is hard (she's an "A" student but she worries she doesn't have enough friends or that they'll want to play with someone else and next year she'll be in J.H.


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

Aw bless - i had braces for 5 years so i can sympathise - i had a horrible time - also had to have 4 teeth taken out and had a big brace to push my bottom jaw forward for 3 years and then train tracks for 2 - it was nasty but so worth it now - my teeth are almost perfect.I dont think there is much you can do - she needs to work things out herself but as long as you are supportive and give her loads of love i am sure she will be ok


----------

